# alcohol delivery is the next big thing with Drizly



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

who wants to bet? Anyone here signed up for Drizly yet? I bet it's like getting tipped at the bar. I heard bar tenders make $ because of those drunks.


----------



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

I was approached about this. Apparently the liquor store has to supply their own driver . Drizzly just sends them biz. Seems to be potential trouble when you show up at a college campus with tons of booze and the customer shows you a fake Id


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

JaniceCT said:


> I was approached about this. Apparently the liquor store has to supply their own driver . Drizzly just sends them biz. Seems to be potential trouble when you show up at a college campus with tons of booze and the customer shows you a fake Id


I'm pretty sure that depends on the state your in weather the liquor store provides the driver or not


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What could possibly go wrong . . . ?


----------



## seeffff (Mar 6, 2017)

Beer stores had something like this when I was in college and lived in Philly. They never even checked IDs. I think I'd stay away from something like this


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Nah. I'm sure it could be good money, but too volatile and risky if you ask me when alcohol is involved


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Postmates delivers alcohol. Gotten some good tips from alcohol deliveries but those orders for booze don't appear often.


----------

